# Roamer Cased By 'Stolkace'



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Got this the other day and discovered a case maker new to me - 'Stolkace'. Sounds foreign to me?

The hallmark dates it to 1963, and it has solid strap bars which I would have thought were more typical of much earlier cases?


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

An old! model for 1963, the 414 models were already out and being advertised heavily in the press. I would have been certain with that dial and those hands that was a 1950s model. Nice though.

Stolkace was founded by George Arnold Stoll (G.A.S) who was the Managing Director of the Elite Bracelet Manufacturing Co. Ltd of the Regent Works, Regent Street, Birmingham. Stolkace was a trade name.

You often see fixed bars on light gold cases to stop the lugs being ripped out by spring-bars.

Roamer didn't make gold cases in house (except for one short period in the 1970s), both of my gold ones were been cased by independents.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

oooh i like that, the red on the second hand finishes it off imo


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

trim said:


> An old! model for 1963, the 414 models were already out and being advertised heavily in the press. I would have been certain with that dial and those hands that was a 1950s model...You often see fixed bars on light gold cases to stop the lugs being ripped out by spring-bars.


It occured to me that the movement and dial might have been re-cased with an earlier 372 movement? I was even thinking about re-casing my all-time favourite 401 and dial in this. The dial diameters are within 0.5mm of each other. I much prefer small 2nds, and it would save me having to re-plate the old case (see 'In the Pink') comment.

BTW Trim: Is there any technical advantage with the 414s over the earlier 372s - slimmer maybe?


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> BTW Trim: Is there any technical advantage with the 414s over the earlier 372s - slimmer maybe?


The 414 was a really big improvement. Certainly much thinner, but also with a micro regulator, adjustable beat, date (430), better design, better balance, and better finishing. The 372 was a good calibre, but the 414 family and the 436 family were a big step up for the golden era.

I wouldn't worry about swapping this one about - I am certain the dates are all fishy anyway, and I would say the 'premier' was added by someone else later on. Maybe when it was cased, but it didn't leave roamer like that. Your other is better.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, 'trim' has got it right. In the past when we used to manufacture things in the UK, there were several manufacturers who made gold (and steel) cases for watch makers. The most famous was Dennison but there were others such as Stolkace, DS&S (David Shackman & Sons, MWF (Montal Watch Fittings), BWC (British Watch Case Co.) etc. Stolkace were based in Birmingham but unlike Dennnison's they used to get their cases assayed all over the place - Sheffield, Birmingham, Chester, London. DS&S were mainly assayed in London while BWC used Edinburgh and Montal used Birmingham.

Cheers


----------

